# I dont even know what this is...



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've posted before, I have Hashimoto's and hypothyroid. I am no on 60 mg of Armour Thyro, as of Friday, I have mentioned anxiety before, I have been suffering from it since I was 13. but its never been so bad I almost consider going to the ER. for the past three days I have been having bad chest pains and stomach pains in the Appendix area. Called the Dr friday they changed me from 100 MCg of Levothroxin, to 60 mg of Armour Thyro. Well I haven't had a panic attack, but I am having bad lasting all day heart palpation's and chest pains and I am dizzy and I feel feverish. My body hurts and Im having bad back pain from the chest pain. its been like this since friday, I told my dr, she said it was probably from my anxiety. I took a baby aspirin to see if it would help last night and it did not. I don't feel panic or anxiety I just have chest pain shortness of breath and I feel sick. Im just wondering if I should go to the Er now or call my dr Monday and tell them hey My chest pains are bad? Can hashimoto's cause heart pains? I had a heart murmur when I was born the dr said I grew out of it. Ive had chest pains with panic attacks but its never lasted 3 days.I still have pains in my right side too, but its not as bad as in my chest.

As of recent labs 
4/12- Tsh 60
Levothroxin 50 Mcg
7/12- Tsh 60, TPO 1451
levothroxin 88mcg
8/12- TSH 0.724 T4 free 1.16
100 MCg of Levothroxin. 
9/12 Armour Thryo 60 mg


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm very confused by your doctor's decision to change your meds in the middle of you having anxiety issues. Did your doctor prescribe anything for your anxiety>



> Called the Dr Friday they changed me from 100 MCg of Levothroxin, to 60 mg of Armour Thyro.


Makes no sense at all. She took you off a T-4 only replacement and put you onto a T-3 and T-4 combination.

Could you please post some lab ranges if you have them?

Does your doctor run FT-3 on you?

If it were me - I would stop taking the Armour and march myself into the doctors office Monday morning and insist that she run a FT-3 and a FT-4 to see what's going on. You need both of those tests to see how much thyroid hormone is in your system and if you are converting your levothyroxine properly.

You will likely have worsening symptoms of anxiety with the addition of Armour because it is heavy in T-3 and alot of ppl "feel" the T-3 more than the T-4 in med replacement.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> I'm very confused by your doctor's decision to change your meds in the middle of you having anxiety issues. Did your doctor prescribe anything for your anxiety>
> 
> Makes no sense at all. She took you off a T-4 only replacement and put you onto a T-3 and T-4 combination.
> 
> ...


 No they took me off my Anxiety meds when I first started my thyroid meds. 
Just the free t-4.

all the lab work I have is already posted. I mean I had the chest pains before I took the Armour but she said it was probably just my anxiety, and switched me to this because of my mood swings and brain fog. I dont really feel like its an anxiety attack like Im use to just extreamly bad chest pains into my back and shortness of breath, my anxiety attacks have never felt like this, so maybe it is a worse anxiety attack... I dont know, everyone says to go to the hospital


----------



## lizzm (May 21, 2012)

Just to be on the safe side you should go to the hospital to be checked out. Having Hashimoto's messes with your whole body so you just never know if you are having some kind of cardiac issue it's better to be safe than sorry later on. I know when you are being switched meds the Dr. needs to be precise on the conversion and take into consideration how much of the Levothyroxine is left in your system. There is a big difference in the way your body uptakes a T4 only drug & a combo of T4-T3. So maybe your body just can't tolerate the medicine or maybe there's just too much T4 going through your body right now whatever it is and whatever you decide I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

lizzm said:


> Just to be on the safe side you should go to the hospital to be checked out. Having Hashimoto's messes with your whole body so you just never know if you are having some kind of cardiac issue it's better to be safe than sorry later on. I know when you are being switched meds the Dr. needs to be precise on the conversion and take into consideration how much of the Levothyroxine is left in your system. There is a big difference in the way your body uptakes a T4 only drug & a combo of T4-T3. So maybe your body just can't tolerate the medicine or maybe there's just too much T4 going through your body right now whatever it is and whatever you decide I hope you feel better soon.


I keep telling my dad to take me but he won't so I don't know what to do. Ive got a slight fever now and I'm having pains I can't sleep was wondering of maybe I'm having some kind of reaction from going from 88 to 100 and the to 60 mg in a new meds that maybe it was some kind of over dose or a thyroid storm. Thank you. I'm going to try and sleep.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

One grain of armor (60mcg) is technically a dose reduction from the 100mcg, so you really wouldn't be "overdosing".

Some people however, have difficulty with the T3 in armor--with similar symptoms as you have. It is more likely that, rather than anxiety.

All the same, call the doctor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> No they took me off my Anxiety meds when I first started my thyroid meds.
> Just the free t-4.
> 
> all the lab work I have is already posted. I mean I had the chest pains before I took the Armour but she said it was probably just my anxiety, and switched me to this because of my mood swings and brain fog. I dont really feel like its an anxiety attack like Im use to just extreamly bad chest pains into my back and shortness of breath, my anxiety attacks have never felt like this, so maybe it is a worse anxiety attack... I dont know, everyone says to go to the hospital


I would go to the ER; sounds like maybe gallbladder, costochondritis, pleurisy..............................

Very worried about you and hope you did go to the ER. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Wondering here if you have Lupus.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> I would go to the ER; sounds like maybe gallbladder, costochondritis, pleurisy..............................
> 
> Very worried about you and hope you did go to the ER. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Wondering here if you have Lupus.


I couldn't find anyone to take me. And my hospital is a 15 min drive. I haven't really slept its been hurting and my breathing makes my mom think I'm having asmah. I'm calling in the am well it is am ha the dr and ask her if I should be in er. This doesn't feel like its anxiety anymore. Ill get my sister to take me to er or the dr. My hospital is kind of one of those hospitals you kinda just wait till your dying Bc then you'll get seen lol very rude hostile place. Next hospital is 35 mins away. So everyone usually just waits till your bleeding or dying.

I like the cats.lol


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

lainey said:


> One grain of armor (60mcg) is technically a dose reduction from the 100mcg, so you really wouldn't be "overdosing".
> 
> Some people however, have difficulty with the T3 in armor--with similar symptoms as you have. It is more likely that, rather than anxiety.
> 
> All the same, call the doctor.


Oh well I thought it might be from switching so much on doses could cause it. I didn't think about the size I guess lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> I couldn't find anyone to take me. And my hospital is a 15 min drive. I haven't really slept its been hurting and my breathing makes my mom think I'm having asmah. I'm calling in the am well it is am ha the dr and ask her if I should be in er. This doesn't feel like its anxiety anymore. Ill get my sister to take me to er or the dr. My hospital is kind of one of those hospitals you kinda just wait till your dying Bc then you'll get seen lol very rude hostile place. Next hospital is 35 mins away. So everyone usually just waits till your bleeding or dying.
> 
> I like the cats.lol


Okay; let us know. I think you have Angels watching over you!

{{{{Mel}}}}


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> Okay; let us know. I think you have Angels watching over you!
> 
> {{{{Mel}}}}


I shall. And if I do it's probably my grandma and she's probably mad I didn't go in Saturday lol


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

My dr is going to see me at 10:15, she thinks Im having a Gall Bladder attack, and if thats the case shes going to send me to the Hospital. She doesnt think I should go without being seen.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I had my gall bladder out in May. Piece of cake. But your symptoms don't sound anything at all like what I went through before the surgery.

But we're all different, I suppose.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I guess we are.

My gall bladder doesn't flow right thats what they told me last year, its a low flow rate. I threw up when she pressed on my stomach, Im in pain,but my fever is only 99.2 and my blood pressure was ok. I have been complaining for a year that it hurts, they have found it swollen and they have done every test for it. I am in pain I cant move, I dont feel good, I cant keep food down, my chest hurts, my back hurts, it only hurts on my right side and a little in the middle where my gall bladder is.

Its not fair!!! that because I dont have insurance and Im fat i have to jump threw hoops, she put me on anti bitoitcs, she thinks my gall balder is spastic, where its trying hard to work but its not. I might have a stone, I might just have an Infection.

I have to go get a new blood work done and a new Ultra sound done which I cant afford.

Just cause I don't have any stones in my Gall bladder doesn't mean its not my gall bladder.

The whole medical field is a crock.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mel, I'm glad you're having this looked into.

May I ask...what is preventing you from having insurance?


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like costochondritis. I've had it a few times it's lasted weeks. It is scary when it's happening, but then as soon as I get hooked up to the EKG, and they tell me all is normal and it's just costo, I start feeling better. Let us know....


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Mel, I'm glad you're having this looked into.
> 
> May I ask...what is preventing you from having insurance?


I'm too old for medical I'm 24 and I have no kids I apply every 6 months but because I live with a parent they want his income and my dad refuses.my mom is 2 hours shy of full time to put me on hers. And I'm unemployed but I don't get unemployment anymore so I make no money. I lost my student discount when I had to drop out because I lost my aid. I can get county medical program but I have to go to the hospital to get it. I have no other options. I should have gone to er. I'm like throwing up my crackers. But I keep my liquids. I think it's bs.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

In September of 06 I was having the same symptoms you just described. I went to the ER and didn't get to leave. My gall bladder was so severely diseased that it was affecting my liver and caused my liver enzymes to go through the roof and I was becoming jaundiced. They had to start me on 24 hour IV antibiotics so they could do surgery. I was in the hospital for three days because it took them so long to properly diagnose me. Turns out it was the ER that found it. I had been complaining off and on of the same symptoms for 9 years prior and they kept telling me I had acid reflux. Boy were they wrong. Good luck sweetie. And to my understanding even if you don't have insurance if you go to the ER they have to treat you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

greatdanes said:


> Sounds like costochondritis. I've had it a few times it's lasted weeks. It is scary when it's happening, but then as soon as I get hooked up to the EKG, and they tell me all is normal and it's just costo, I start feeling better. Let us know....


Well my bp and said my heart sounded fine and thinks its my gall balder causing an infection but who knows.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sarah31905 said:


> In September of 06 I was having the same symptoms you just described. I went to the ER and didn't get to leave. My gall bladder was so severely diseased that it was affecting my liver and caused my liver enzymes to go through the roof and I was becoming jaundiced. They had to start me on 24 hour IV antibiotics so they could do surgery. I was in the hospital for three days because it took them so long to properly diagnose me. Turns out it was the ER that found it. I had been complaining off and on of the same symptoms for 9 years prior and they kept telling me I had acid reflux. Boy were they wrong. Good luck sweetie. And to my understanding even if you don't have insurance if you go to the ER they have to treat you. Keep us posted.


See that's what I'm scared of... I don't feel any better, first time it was an ulcer, then I was in an out of 2 different hospitals for that and one dr was like lets look at your gall bladder, had the test where they inject dye in me and I lay for two hours to see how it flows, well it wasnt flowing, its a slow flow 25%. Gi dr.s said it was from my IBS. Then I was in the hospital for 4 days all jacked on vicodin and nausea meds, and then they released me because I wasn't in pain, hello I was all on pain meds. They gave me some meds for when it hurts but it always hurts. Im worried that there is a stone or i have back up sludge in my gall bladder and its going to get worse, this anti biotic will take care of whatever infection but the pain will never go away.

The dr doesnt think I am an emergency case, but im sitting here sweating and throwing up my food. My mom says I should listen to my dr and not jump the gun.

Thank you. I'll let everyone know what happens...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mel1031 said:


> I'm too old for medical I'm 24 and I have no kids I apply every 6 months but because I live with a parent they want his income and my dad refuses.my mom is 2 hours shy of full time to put me on hers. And I'm unemployed but I don't get unemployment anymore so I make no money. I lost my student discount when I had to drop out because I lost my aid. I can get county medical program but I have to go to the hospital to get it. I have no other options. I should have gone to er. I'm like throwing up my crackers. But I keep my liquids. I think it's bs.


Are there any jobs at all you could try to get that would come with insurance? If the job market stinks where you live now, what about moving to another city with better employment options?

Jut trying to look at options for you... I just think you'd be so much better off if you had health insurance that would enable you to seek better care.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Are there any jobs at all you could try to get that would come with insurance? If the job market stinks where you live now, what about moving to another city with better employment options?
> 
> Jut trying to look at options for you... I just think you'd be so much better off if you had health insurance that would enable you to seek better care.


I can't move or look for a new job. I am a care giver for my grandpa who has MS and dementia. The state pays me 400 dollars every two weeks to stay with him 5/6 days a week while my mom is at work. My mom does nights. I lost my job 3 years ago because I was sick. And then I started taking care of my grandma and grandpa and they paid me like 150 plus I had unemployment. Well 2 years later my grandma died. He doesn't want any nursing homes he wants to die here. I gave up school nail tech and my teaching degree for this. I can't just leave. I wish I had medical care an I had got to finish my child education classes (I wanted to be an aid it was a year and half) and finished my nail tech corse. But I don't have help and I can't leave.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I see.

Well, I do hope you can get the care you need for all the stuff you have going on.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> I see.
> 
> Well, I do hope you can get the care you need for all the stuff you have going on.


Me too. California's health care sucks lol.. I called the dr again said Im still feeling like crud, the anti botics make me queasy and I am waiting on a call back, I got an ultra sound on wed at 9...

A friend told me I could try and get disability insurance, but Ive been out of a job for 3 years, although Take care of my grandpa is a job, tell em my depression and brain fog is hindering my daily routine.

Im 24, I'm an adult but Because I still live with my dad, even tho I pay my own bills I cant get my own insurance... I have even done the use a different address.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*Under the new health care laws, I thought any child living at home or otherwise was covered under parents insurance until the age of 26. My DD#2 is 25, married and has a job with insurance; however, she is covered under her dad's insurance until the age of 26. May want to look into this with your father's employer (yes, bypass your dad and check with his HR people at work).*


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Good point, haimia. I was having a similar thought in the back of my mind about that, but it was fleeting! Mel...please look into this...haimia makes a very good point here! Your dad may have to pay a little to cover you on his employer's insurance, but it shouldn't be much, and you could reimburse him each month so it's essentially "free" for him to cover you.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

My dad doesn't have health insurance. My mom does but she has to be full time to put me on it and she's 2 hours shy of it. So she's only covered for her self. My dad is self employed and works only by him self and has no insurance plan. My dad is HR and employer and business lol


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You live in California, right? No matter. Figure out what classes you need to complete your training. Then enroll. There are student loans to help. There may well be online classes or you can take classes when a parent comes home.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mel1031 said:


> My dad doesn't have health insurance. My mom does but she has to be full time to put me on it and she's 2 hours shy of it. So she's only covered for her self. My dad is self employed and works only by him self and has no insurance plan. My dad is HR and employer and business lol


I see. So here's a question for you: without using the word "but," what are some steps you can take NOW to get yourself covered by insurance a year or two from now, if not sooner?

Mel, you need to "own" your situation and start taking some steps to put yourself first so you can become as healthy as possible. Everything you've shared here tells me you are on your own with this. And while I understand that taking care of your grandfather is very important, I believe there are some ways you can do both--care for your grandfather AND work on improving your own personal situation and health. Some creative thinking may be in order here.

If your parents expect you to be self-sufficient when it comes to your health and insurance, then caring for your grandfather 24x7 is simply not an option. Your mom, dad, aunts, uncles, cousins, or siblings need to pick up some slack so you can take care of MEL, too...and by that, I mean get your studies done, find full-time employment, and get health insurance. This is a decision you have to make for yourself when you are ready. If you are genuinely unable to work for an employer, that's another story, but I don't think the state would "buy" that, given that they've already been paying you to care for your grandfather, which they would likely define as a job.

You are really in a rut here, and the only way to get out of it is to pull yourself out, one step at a time. So...where can you start?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent post, Octavia.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

No one will step up and help. No one else is willing to give up there time and help me out and he doesn't want anyone else. I can't get a loan anymore for my nail because I am in debt from my other training my dad wouldn't sign the student loan paper and now I'm 3810 in debt plus another 3500. I went for my AA. I can get health insurance I got to ER then I can get on a county medical program where they help me out for 3 months. Then I have to go to there clinic drs who tell me I'm on meth and that I'm making it all up. And I can't see my normal dr on the plan. If I had a baby or was married I could have medical but I'm the only one in town who graduated with out a baby.

I'm going to the dr to get better. I pay out of pocket or barrow from my mom and then pay her back. I have an outstanding student loan so the school won't let me return and I don't want to be in child care anymore. It's 3 thousan dollars to finish my nail tech degree and get licensed. My credit score is 310 so I can't get a bank loan and state education of ca doesn't see this as enough to get a loan or scholarship. So I do nails on my free time and make like 40/80 dollars extra a month depending on how many people I get to do nails.

My mom helps me out as long as I help her out and take care of my grandpa. My dad has never helped me out unless its make me feel like crap. My aunts and uncles don't even come visit no give any sh$&$$ what happens to my grandpa. I'm not going to let him die in a nursing home. I made a promise to my grandma on her death bed I wouldn't give up on him. No matter how bad it got. I mean I should leave the way he talks to me but I refuse to be like everyone else and leave it.

Ill take care of me when I have time. I didn't come here to be judged. Or talked down to because I gave up on my life to take care of my family. No one else would. I'm here 4 am to 8 pm Saturday threw Thursday. There is no one to help me out. I've asked I've tired but no one will and so I said **** it ill do it myself. I pay my bills and then I'm broke. There's not to many jobs that give out health insurance I have 30 units in child care and 7 years as a manager at cold stone creamery. And in cake decorating. I am taking control on my situation. I do what I have to. The state pays him a thousand dollars for home care then he writes me a check for the money. That's how I get paid. So technically the state is paying me. But I have no pay stubs. He uses the Rest for my mom.

I don't have time. Between taking him to appointments and my mom refusing to change her hours and my dad won't come and watch him and my brother has a job. And he won't let a nurse come in and help at all. He refuses an they have asked to help out but they only do it 4 hours a day.

When he dies I get money to get my schooling finished. I can't be claimed as a dependent on his insurance because I'm over the age of 21. His VA an medi care said so.

There isn't anything I can do because I've already tried it. I don't need to be judged for what I do. So I'm done.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Not judging...just trying to think outside the box.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

No one is judging you, Mel. We are trying to help. But frankly, you seem to have an answer for everything. You say you've explored it all. And perhaps you have. But the reality is that the choice is yours:

1. You can keep doing what you're doing, or,
2. You can get out there and get another job and let the others handle your grandfather.

My guess is that if you take back the power that you'll feel a lot better, emotionally and physically.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> No one is judging you, Mel. We are trying to help. But frankly, you seem to have an answer for everything. You say you've explored it all. And perhaps you have. But the reality is that the choice is yours:
> 
> 1. You can keep doing what you're doing, or,
> 2. You can get out there and get another job and let the others handle your grandfather.
> ...


I dont want another job, I am sick all the time no one will hire me. I'm doing out his dying wishes. If that's wrong then oh well.. people give up their life's all the time to take care of family...I don't trust anyone to take care of him... When my Aunt took care of my grandma she over dosed her and she went to the Hospital and then she was set on bed rest, so no I don't Trust anyone.

I called about medical just now, and they are mailing me a new packet. so I'll see what happens.

I feel judged


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Please don't feel judged. We are only trying to help you see if there might be some options you may not have thought of yet.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Please don't feel judged. We are only trying to help you see if there might be some options you may not have thought of yet.


I know that part time school is 8 to 2Tuesday to Friday and Its nail school ten weeks but I can't get anyone to help me pay for the rest I had 950 saved but I just used it for tests. It's about 470 now. I need 3000 to get there. Sometimes life and dreams get put on hold and that's what I'm doing trying to save so I can get my life going. But I'm sick right now and I'm doing the best I can.

I'm waiting on blood work. She tested for infections total blood count and a panal and lupus and something else. Then ultra sound. I can't keep food down and I'm still in pain. I'm just trying to make it


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I hope they can figure out what's going on soon so you can start to feel better.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Mel it looks like you are doing what you can under some challenging circumstances.

Given the cost of insurance, the truth is you likely wouldn't afford it anyway unless you had a pretty good job. Your situation really is an example of why health care reform is so important in this country. It shouldn't be so complicated.

At the moment, it sounds like you have a doctor that cares and is willing to help you for the most part.

Hopefully she will figure out soon what is making you sick.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Me too. Sorry if I get snappy I just am fustrated.

I called around for quotes but not many are willing to take me on because I don't have a job and many don't take on people with pre existing conditions.

I'm in so much pain right now I can't take a deep breath. My stomach is swollen and like full of pressure I am so queasy and dozy and shaky and if I bend down it feels like this smashing feeling in my stomach. But I have no fever well it's 99.2. This is driving me bonkers. I'm taking Advil for pain but its not helping. And food is like making it worse. I'm crying right now.


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm just sending you some good vibes from the uk. You sound like you're in an awful place and time right now, I do hope things improve very soon.


----------



## lizzm (May 21, 2012)

I'm also in CA.. I'm not sure which county you are in but there are some new programs that I have been seeing come through the pharmacy. There is one called Low Income Health Program (LIHP) it is kind of limited but you do get medical, dental & pharmacy..Which in my opinion is better that medi-cal since you have more options. I know if you apply for medi-cal but aren't approved you can qualify for this program but I'm not sure if all the counties have it but it might be worth asking when you turn in your application. I know you have a lot of responsibilities & a lot of weight on your shoulders right now but maybe you should go to the hospital for them to check you out so you can get CMS & that will give you the opportunity to at least get temporary health coverage to get some of these health problems sorted out. I would also recommend apply for Disability through Social Security if you go to the website it will give a list of health conditions that you can get disability for and thyroid is on there. Once you are approved for disability you will automatically qualify for state medi-cal & eventually medicaid as well. I know a lot on how the system works over here my brother had cancer I had to learn the system to get him all the help he needed. Just let me know if you have any questions i'd be more than happy to help you out with any knowledge that I have. Like I said I know you have a lot on your shoulders but you also need to take care of you.. If you don't who will? Doesn't sound like your family is too supportive a lot of people just don't understand how bad an underactive thyroid can really mess up someones whole life. I know my parents and sister laugh at me and tell me that it's all in my head and i'm crazy sometimes I wish it was... but no one know what you are going through unless they themselves have gone through it. None of us here are here to judge one another we just want to help everyone through our own experiences and hopefully save someone else's time from going through the same thing we did... I really hope for the best for you and that you feel better it's a long road but it can be accomplished


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

LeahLana said:


> I'm just sending you some good vibes from the uk. You sound like you're in an awful place and time right now, I do hope things improve very soon.


Thank you. Me too


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> How are you feeling today?


Like someone ran my body over with a truck, I can eat now but it doesn't agree with my stomach and so Im having to spend my morning in the bathroom.. the pains coming in waves. I just had toast this morning and it didnt sit well. Im waiting for my labs to come in.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> Like someone ran my body over with a truck, I can eat now but it doesn't agree with my stomach and so Im having to spend my morning in the bathroom.. the pains coming in waves. I just had toast this morning and it didnt sit well. Im waiting for my labs to come in.


Wonder if you are gluten-intolerant (toast) causing IBS?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> Wonder if you are gluten-intolerant (toast) causing IBS?


No I did a month where I cut all gluten out and it didn't make me feel any better. I try to eat gluten free any how but it was the only thing that sounded good, Last night my chicken soup didn't set well with my stomach so I thought maybe some toast, blah. I just tired some crackers and it didn't help. I don't even have an urge to eat. It all makes me want to throw up. lol


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> No I did a month where I cut all gluten out and it didn't make me feel any better. I try to eat gluten free any how but it was the only thing that sounded good, Last night my chicken soup didn't set well with my stomach so I thought maybe some toast, blah. I just tired some crackers and it didn't help. I don't even have an urge to eat. It all makes me want to throw up. lol


Sounds like maybe you got a stomach virus on top of everything else. Sigh!!


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Andros said:


> Sounds like maybe you got a stomach virus on top of everything else. Sigh!!


I do!! lol they just called and its more of a infection in my gall bladder possibly they want me to get my Ultra sound done. They said all my blood work came back for inflammation and infection. I told the dr that the anti biotic's make me throw up and she she said to stop taking them. That it might possibly be gall stones, She said after the ultra sound we will figure out where to go.

Tomorrow is my ultra sound they would get them back that day.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Even though it sounds backwards, I hope they find something.

Then at least you will hopefully have a path to get treated so you can start feeling better.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

lainey said:


> Even though it sounds backwards, I hope they find something.
> 
> Then at least you will hopefully have a path to get treated so you can start feeling better.


Ha its probably bad but I'm like Please let them find something and get this Gall bladder out of me, I feel like I could actually start working on my thyroid health if I didn't have this pain every 6 months, which I know Taking it out wont cure my stomach problems, but I'll feel a whole lot better when its done attacking me.

They said with the blood work its likely its a Gall Bladder attack...when I had one last year around this time and was hospitalized for 4 days I tried to bribe the dr's to get it taken out, they didn't find my 50 cents appealing... haha


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Mel i had mine out years ago after the agony of stones, and I never looked back-best op results ever. 
I can imagine what you are going through, hope they take the darn thing out for you.
best regards.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

piggley said:


> Mel i had mine out years ago after the agony of stones, and I never looked back-best op results ever.
> I can imagine what you are going through, hope they take the darn thing out for you.
> best regards.


Thanks. I'm just hoping the see something tomorrow I'm so tired of this stuff


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

lizzm said:


> I'm also in CA.. I'm not sure which county you are in but there are some new programs that I have been seeing come through the pharmacy. There is one called Low Income Health Program (LIHP) it is kind of limited but you do get medical, dental & pharmacy..Which in my opinion is better that medi-cal since you have more options. I know if you apply for medi-cal but aren't approved you can qualify for this program but I'm not sure if all the counties have it but it might be worth asking when you turn in your application. I know you have a lot of responsibilities & a lot of weight on your shoulders right now but maybe you should go to the hospital for them to check you out so you can get CMS & that will give you the opportunity to at least get temporary health coverage to get some of these health problems sorted out. I would also recommend apply for Disability through Social Security if you go to the website it will give a list of health conditions that you can get disability for and thyroid is on there. Once you are approved for disability you will automatically qualify for state medi-cal & eventually medicaid as well. I know a lot on how the system works over here my brother had cancer I had to learn the system to get him all the help he needed. Just let me know if you have any questions i'd be more than happy to help you out with any knowledge that I have. Like I said I know you have a lot on your shoulders but you also need to take care of you.. If you don't who will? Doesn't sound like your family is too supportive a lot of people just don't understand how bad an underactive thyroid can really mess up someones whole life. I know my parents and sister laugh at me and tell me that it's all in my head and i'm crazy sometimes I wish it was... but no one know what you are going through unless they themselves have gone through it. None of us here are here to judge one another we just want to help everyone through our own experiences and hopefully save someone else's time from going through the same thing we did... I really hope for the best for you and that you feel better it's a long road but it can be accomplished


Sorry I didnt see this till now, I am in SLO county. I didnt think thyroid was considered for disability I will look into it. My family doesn't understand what is going on and I try to explain but no one listens. That my pill will make it all go away. Thank you.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just had my ultra sound done. Ultra spun lady was rude and was like you look fine. Which I'm pretty sure they aren't allowed to tell me anything. The way she said it was inappropriate. So I don't know. I am still in pain and I'm beyond fustrated now.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

What did they ultrasound - thyroid? Gall bladder?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> I do!! lol they just called and its more of a infection in my gall bladder possibly they want me to get my Ultra sound done. They said all my blood work came back for inflammation and infection. I told the dr that the anti biotic's make me throw up and she she said to stop taking them. That it might possibly be gall stones, She said after the ultra sound we will figure out where to go.
> 
> Tomorrow is my ultra sound they would get them back that day.


Oh, my goodness!! Mel!!!! Yes; that would explain a "lot" of your symptoms you have share w/us these past months.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

They did gall bladder. Dr called she said gall bladder looked fine. But she's worried because I have infection that its Cronhs. She doesn't want to start treatment. So now I gotta go back to a. GI dr. I'm so frustrated and upset. My thyroid she's going to re test on the 12th. But is worried bout my infection and not knowing where it's at.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Did they find the infection through bloodwork, or how?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Did they find the infection through bloodwork, or how?


My amylase blood work was high an so was my white blood count was elevated and my lipase was abnormal. I don't have the numbers ill get them on the 12th. They also did a urine test and it had a high white cell count but didn't seem like a UTI.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Mel1031 said:


> My amylase blood work was high an so was my white blood count was elevated and my lipase was abnormal. I don't have the numbers ill get them on the 12th. They also did a urine test and it had a high white cell count but didn't seem like a UTI.


Interesting. Have you been able to get back on the antibiotics?


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Octavia said:


> Interesting. Have you been able to get back on the antibiotics?


She took me off of them yesterday, With in the 5 minutes of taking them I am throwing up she said she wasn't going to put me on any more meds. I ate some peanut butter and crackers they didn't make me sick. my old GI dr when i called just said well we just did all the test a year ago, and said they would make an appointment but if they had already done all the test there wasn't a lot they could do... So Im calling around for new ones... The lady just made it seem again like Im making it all up. Im tired of it...


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Still not feeling better. Back to not keeping food Down. Probably going to the hospital later.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Mel1031 said:


> Still not feeling better. Back to not keeping food Down. Probably going to the hospital later.


Take care, Mel and when you are able.........................tune us in. Hope you get a smart doc and "finally" get a diagosis.


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

I want to go,but I have no one to take me and my car is still dead..I found a GI dr that is close and is willing to take me on without insurance and is reasonable pay, he cant get me in a for a few weeks. Im just going to wait it out. Im afraid to go and just get pumped full of pain meds and sent home. I know I shouldn't put it off and hope it goes away, but I'm just going to stick with soup and crackers and Pedialight for the next few weeks. Go back on the bland diet again, does not really but Im frustrated and If I have Cronhs I gotta get use to this. Too many dead ends this week...


----------



## Mel1031 (Jul 25, 2012)

Have any of you heard of the auto immune disease atropic gastritis? I was reading bout it an it was mentioned with hashimotos. Something bout Cronic inflammation of the stomach lining?


----------

